# Question regarding work



## Elisabeth (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a question regarding a job that I've been offered as a personal assistant for a man with Celebral Pareisis. I will have to help him do everything from getting up from bed, showering etc. This of course means that he will not be dressed when I help him in the shower and such. Is it sinful to take a job like that? He is in great need of a nurse, as one of his former ones just quit - I'm just wondering if it's unwise to take the job. 

Thank you!


----------



## earl40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Of course the majority of the time a nurse should be able to act and think as a professional, and in your profession you are called (By our Lord) to do many things which are needed in your vocation that many people could not do, which includes seeing things many people do not see. I appreciate your concern and I assume you may be also thinking of his feelings which is a kind thing to also be concerned about.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello Elisabeth,

If it is possible for you to contact the nurse who just quit, ask her (if it was a woman) were there any problems it might be helpful for you to know of. Working in human services, especially the medical field, one is given duties of caregiving that would, for the ordinary person, be sinful or at least inappropriate, but for medical or service staff quite proper. I know of women who have had to care for mother, and father, who were incapable of caring for themselves. In some countries families prefer to care for the elderly or infirm at home instead of putting them in an institution.

So, no, I do not think it sinful if you are a medical professional, or sincere caregiver. If you found it to be inappropriate due to unseemly attitudes in the person cared for, then quit. This is why I suggested trying to contact previous nurses.


----------



## Andres (Jun 8, 2015)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> So, no, I do not think it sinful if you are a medical professional, or sincere caregiver. If you found it to be inappropriate due to unseemly attitudes in the person cared for, then quit. This is why I suggested trying to contact previous nurses.



I agree with our brother's advice.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. I appreciate the answers! I only heard good things of the man by the other nurses that care for him, the woman quit for other, personal reasons. I believe I'll be able to do the work with a sincere heart, serving the Lord in it.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 8, 2015)

It sounds like a wonderful opportunity to serve in love. May the Lord bless you in this job, and use you to bless the gentleman as well.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 8, 2015)

py3ak said:


> It sounds like a wonderful opportunity to serve in love. May the Lord bless you in this job, and use you to bless the gentleman as well.



Thank you very much, brother.


----------

